# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه > سوال: نرم افزار بار کردن پورت

## mazaher5723

سلام دوستان
نرم افزاری رو بهم معرفی کنید که بتونم پورتای دلخواه روی سیستمم باز و بسته کنم!!!!!!!!!!!!
ممنون

----------


## jeson_park

از یه فایروال استفاده کنید
خود ویندوز که فایروال داره

----------

